# Burgen bread for the first time



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I finally got round to trying Burgen bread yesterday for the first time for lunch.
Its rather tasty! Before lunch 10.2, two hours after lunch of chicken sandwich and a packet of pop chips (only 15g carb for the crisps) 10.5.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

Great results!  I also find it very tasty and never dry


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

Not a bad result


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 21, 2016)

Well done, Stitch! I've always liked seedy bread anyway, so it's nice to have something that's tasty as well as good for you


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Its rather yummy. Does it freeze well or stay fresh well?
We normally do our weekly shopping on a friday evening, but I dont normally have bread until monday, would it still be fresh if I bought it friday?


----------



## Pine Marten (Jun 21, 2016)

When I buy several loaves (if available!) I usually keep one in the fridge and freeze any remaining ones. I've not had any problems with them staying fresh. Yours should be fine over a weekend, Stitch - enjoy 

I know it's been said that you shouldn't keep bread in the fridge, but I always do...


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Cheers Pine Marten.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Its rather yummy. Does it freeze well or stay fresh well?
> We normally do our weekly shopping on a friday evening, but I dont normally have bread until monday, would it still be fresh if I bought it friday?


Yes, that's another great thing about it - freezes well, and lasts well too. I always have a couple of loaves in the freezer for 'emergencies'  A loaf usually lasts me 5-7 days and still tastes relatively fresh at the end. Most other loaves seem to go dry after a couple of days.


----------



## pottersusan (Jun 21, 2016)

it lasts really well even out of the fridge.


----------



## eggyg (Jun 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Its rather yummy. Does it freeze well or stay fresh well?
> We normally do our weekly shopping on a friday evening, but I dont normally have bread until monday, would it still be fresh if I bought it friday?


I always freeze mine, it doesn't take long to defrost because it's so light. I take it out as soon as I go downstairs on a work day and by the time I've had my brekkie it's thawed and I can make my packed lunch.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

Burgen bread is definately my new best friend. 8.9 before lunch and 9.0 (hopefully this is ok with Kooky as its not my waking number!) 2 hours after lunch. Tempted to now have it for breakfast, lunch and dinner!!!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2016)

I have just bought though 2 slices will be more carbs than my usual bread Thins. 
I tried a brown Irish soda bread from M& S last week but ended up throwing most away although BS was okay I found it quite heavy.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

Well I have just had Burgen bread instead of my thin with my bacon! I am not sure on the taste front it seemed to be a bit chewy and on the heavy side to me. Not had that long ago so not tested blood sugars yet.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

Well on waking 6.7! Now 2 hours post breakfast as above 4.6! That is not good as I am supposed to be driving to see a friend who is recuperating from being critically ill with pneumonia, so need to get it up to over 5!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 22, 2016)

Good result! But not good if you need to drive!!! Quick have a biccie. X


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

No not good to drive,  won't be having tomorrow morning as I have to go for Diabetic Bloods and can't afford to try and get up if low. I have texted friend to say I will be a bit late!


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

Well before lunch 5.8, have now tried it with Leicester cheese slices, I prefered it with the cheese than bacon ! Will have to see what post lunch results are.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 22, 2016)

I was at 10.8 before lunch. Not long now until i do my post lunch test. Had turkey in mine today.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

I forget about turkey as meat! I do like my cheese though and like it with plenty of flavour! Good luck!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 22, 2016)

12.5 post lunch. A bit more of a hike than normal.  But still less than 2 mmol.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

Not too bad.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

Well BS at An hour and half 8.2 , had to drive to park to walk the dog. On return at 2 hours 20 mins, BS 6.9! Same filling yesterday in my usual thin 6.8.  the only different yesterday was was more active in the morning yesterday!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm reasonably ok with Burgen. Sometimes BS doesn't change, other times it goes up 3mmol! Nature of this beast l suppose.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 22, 2016)

I was surprised at the breakfast this Burgen is about 22 grams of carbs 2 slices, and my Thins are usually 17- 19 grams of carbs depending on brand! I was too low to drive at 2  hours! I would be more usually in the 6' s!


----------



## Val999 (Jun 28, 2016)

The small loaf of Burgen is 9.1g carbs per slice. I have 2 slices for lunch and find thats fine for me.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Well on waking 6.7! Now 2 hours post breakfast as above 4.6! That is not good as I am supposed to be driving to see a friend who is recuperating from being critically ill with pneumonia, so need to get it up to over 5!


DVLA rules state that if you are over 4 but under 5, you should eat something carby, but you can drive straight way.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 29, 2016)

Robin said:


> DVLA rules state that if you are over 4 but under 5, you should eat something carby, but you can drive straight way.


Are you sure about that? The saying has always been 5 to drive. So you must be 5 before you start your journey.


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Are you sure about that? The saying has always been 5 to drive. So you must be 5 before you start your journey.


Yes, here you go, I looked it up once.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/cant-get-to-5-and-need-to-drive.58898/#post-595122


----------



## Snowdog63 (Jul 7, 2016)

Having seen the love for Bergen, I though I'd pick some up. 3 loaves in the trolley at £1.25 a loaf. Walked round the end of the aisle & saw 4 loaves reduced to 50p each. Naturally, a few moments of swappage ensued. That's what I call a right result!


----------



## Superheavy (Jul 11, 2016)

I was discussing the change in diet with my parents over the weekend, and my dad has always like a nice granary bread. I explained about Burgen, and said "well, the one thing I have found..."

Dad's response - "Let me guess, you've spotted that the seeds don't fully digest!"

Apart from that one feature, I think Burgen does the job for me. Sorry if I've just brought the standard of discussion on the boards down.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> I was discussing the change in diet with my parents over the weekend, and my dad has always like a nice granary bread. I explained about Burgen, and said "well, the one thing I have found..."
> 
> Dad's response - "Let me guess, you've spotted that the seeds don't fully digest!"
> 
> Apart from that one feature, I think Burgen does the job for me. Sorry if I've just brought the standard of discussion on the boards down.


Hehe! I think that is one of the benefits, that the seeds don't all fully digest- they provide the 'roughage' that makes it all the way through to the large intestine


----------

